# anyone have a tec 9?



## I'mStrapped (Nov 21, 2008)

I recently got a brand new never fired tec 9 and have shot it twice. Once in moderate temerature and once in sub freezing temps. On both occasions it worked well with remington umc ammo, but on the cold day it jammed consistantly with my friends winchester ammo. maybe it was just the cold or maybe it was the ammo. I know these guns are notorious for jamming, but I'm wondering if there is a brand that works best with these guns.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

sold mine when I ditched the posse and got out of da hood.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> sold mine when I ditched the posse and got out of da hood.


:smt082:mrgreen::anim_lol:


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

I'mStrapped said:


> I recently got a brand new never fired tec 9 and have shot it twice. Once in moderate temerature and once in sub freezing temps. On both occasions it worked well with remington umc ammo, but on the cold day it jammed consistantly with my friends winchester ammo. maybe it was just the cold or maybe it was the ammo. I know these guns are notorious for jamming, but I'm wondering if there is a brand that works best with these guns.


Got one and my brother has a couple. Never had a problem with it. Not a single jam.

Try this, take it apart and clean it well. You said it's brand new and never been fired. Also inspect the mags you are using. See if it's the original. After market brands are trash and it makes it jam.

If it still jams and you want to get rid of it, give me a shout. By the way, what model is it? There are several versions of these.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

My friend has one. He has 2 mags: 32 round factory, not a hiccup; 50 round, jam o matic. Could be the mags could be the ammo. Personally, I would probably polish the feed ramp ever so slightly cuz that cant hurt.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a MAC 11 once years ago. I didn't keep it long. I have picked up several of those Tec-9's.. I just never seen myself wanting to have one. To each their own though I guess. They are mean looking little critters :smt082


----------

